# Plowing with a lift?



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone plow with a lifted XJ (Cherokee)? I am considering putting a lift on my new XJ, but don't want to screw up its plowing ability.

Also considering the possibility of a plow on my YJ to use as an emergency backup, but I have about 5" right now and will be adding another 3" over the summer(body lift, so that shouldn't affect anything.) Anyone have a lifted YJ or TJ? 

For lifted trucks, will the plow dealers install/fab a correct hieght mount for them or do you have to figuree something out yourself?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a TJ with 4 1/2 lift I used a fisher RD plow for 4 years just fine. I now have a Boss 7 1/2 V with my custome mount works fine. I'll never go back to a strate blade.


----------



## lehmand1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ideally, you are going to want your a-frame to be parallel with the ground. The more you lift the truck, the more downward angle it puts on your a-frame. This is fine when plowing with the blade straight but when you angle, the side comming back toward the truck, is also comming uphill on the a-frame and off the ground.

If you're good with fabricating you can either raise the pins on the a-frame itself, or lower the hitch point on the truck, or a combination of both to get to where you're a-frame is close to level. It doesnt have to be perfect because there is a little give with the plow and the suspension but the closer the better.


----------



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

OK. How would I keep my front end from sagging to the ground. XJ's have coils up front, so they are going to sag alot with the wieght of a plow, I think.

Mostly worried about getting the XJ setup. If I do end up putting a plow on the YJ, I have an old set of heavy duty lift springs that are really stiff that I would swap back in for the winter.

I know you can do airbags, but they are expensive and I don't know if they would work with a lift.

I'm considering a Rusty's 3" or 4.5" lift, but would not do it if it will cost seriousmoney to get a plow to work with it.
I can't fab anything myself -- I can't weld, nor do I have any other equipment. Nobody makes ready-made mounts for lifted trucks? I would imagine that could be a good business.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

The Duke;529819 said:


> OK. How would I keep my front end from sagging to the ground. XJ's have coils up front, so they are going to sag alot with the wieght of a plow, I think.Use the extra coils you have. yj coils fit a xj
> 
> Mostly worried about getting the XJ setup. If I do end up putting a plow on the YJ, I have an old set of heavy duty lift springs that are really stiff that I would swap back in for the winter.
> 
> ...


Do some homework and find out. Call around. Check Craigs list for plows for sale. If you find a few for sale from the same guy he likely works on plows on the side and might take on a project like this.


----------



## daaboss (Dec 27, 2007)

theplowmeister;529793 said:


> I have a TJ with 4 1/2 lift I used a fisher RD plow for 4 years just fine. I now have a Boss 7 1/2 V with my custome mount works fine. I'll never go back to a strate blade.


I would like to hear from you with an update to see how your Boss has worked out on your Jeep. The Boss site indicates your V-plow is over 730 lbs. I can't figure out how your Jeep can handle that much weight out front. Your feedback would be interesting to read.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

daaboss;539291 said:


> I would like to hear from you with an update to see how your Boss has worked out on your Jeep. The Boss site indicates your V-plow is over 730 lbs. I can't figure out how your Jeep can handle that much weight out front. Your feedback would be interesting to read.


This is going to be a long post and much of it Ive covered in my other posts.

No your not going to put this or any real plow on a stock jeep.

I plow 98 Driveways each storm. I don't do it for Beer money, I do it for a living. I use a jeep because I can double my income over using a truck. (I used to use a truck)

I go to the Boss sight and see #700 for the plow. For over 20 years I've used Fisher 7 1/2 RD plows. They weigh #630 plus #60 for a back drag edge + #30 for a snow foil + #50 for a cutting edge.

I use air shocks up front with 145 PSI and #500 lead rear bumper insert. I have a #3500 F axle and a Dana 60 rear axle with disk brakes. I made the truck side Boss mount and I beefed up the jeep frame. I am geared for 33" tires 4.56 gears and to plow I use 31" Blizzak tires (don't tell me your brand X all season or mud tire work as well, your full of sh**! and have never used a specialty snow tire.)

I check the front end before every storm. Not the night before, 2 days before (got to have time to fix anything I find). I grease the front end every 2nd storm. I get 100K on wheel bearings 20~30 k on tie-rods 100K on ball joints. new U-joints 1-2 years (I also do extensive off roading with the jeep).

As for how its working...
I love the V wont go back to a strait blade.
I love not having a lift chain ( up is instant! less scalped lawns).
the smartlock works well
It can STACK snow
the scoop makes clean-up much faster.

I don't like the full blade trip. For one thing it dose not trip enough to go over the obstacle. I hit a basket ball post that was cut off about 1 inch from the ground. While the blade tripped it did not trip far enough to release from the obstacle, so the jeep came to an abrupt stop and I mean abrupt.
I don't like the center puck for blocking the snow at the V crotch.
I don't like that the hoses, some have different ends, so you cant use 1 hose as a spare.
when angling especially with a snow load the blade dose not stay even. IE the side coming back will come ALL the way back in 1/4 second while the side going out can take 5 seconds.
The Boss stick IS HUGE no place to put it
the touch pad is to sensitive brushing against it will move or drop the plow.
I don't know about all controllers, but Fisher and Boss controllers have the up-down backwards. In planes and RC planes (which I fly) you push the stick forwards for down and bull back for up. I re wired my fishstick to run the Boss.

I am going to make an adaptation to use the smart-hitch to apply down-pressure for backdraging.

I hate typing or this post would be MUCH longer.


----------

